# Koi friendly plants



## Lunanzar (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my room mates recently left, and ditched his koi fish. I gladly took them in the tank i was saving for aquascaping. I've done as much research as I can on koi fish, and i love them to death, But i'm having a hard time finding out what i can and can't plant in the same tank. I keep reading they'll eat EVERYTHING, and then other people say they avoid certain plants. I'm looking for some easy matinence beautiful plants that hopefully can be planted in the same tank as 5 small koi (between 1 to 3 inches). Any sugguestions or advice I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Floaters are good. Salvinia, Mini Water Lettuce, frogbit, duckweed, and water hyacynth.

Thye may uproot plants, but you will need some when they grow to lower nitrates.

We have a 15-16" Koi in a 60 gallon...it started out 3-4"


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Floating plants may work, but don't forget how big Koi fish get. They are destructive to planted tanks, so if you want a planted tank I would recommend giving them to someone with a pond for proper housing. And getting some planted tank friendly fish.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

my 3 koi love duckweed, I can put a sandwich size zippie of it in my pond and by night its all been eaten


----------



## Lunanzar (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys think any mosses will be eaten immediately? I was thinking of doing a nice moss wall for the bare back wall. I feel like since parts of it will always be safeguarded by mesh, they may have the capability to constantly grow just enough to look pretty. Thinking pretty basic plastic mesh on suction cups with moss in between. 

Thanks again you guys. New to this site and i love it already.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well the duckweed and frogbit are a favorite. I don't have koi, but my sister's 3 inch goldfish ate all the duckweed and frogbit I gave her. I thought goldfish didn't eat Elodea, but I guess they do since the elodea in my goldfish tank is leafless now. The only plant in my goldfish tank that is left is leafless elodea. I used to have a Marimo in there, but they started eating that too, so i took it out but the marimo has a chunck missing out of it 

It is hard to find non-tasty plants.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Keep in mind that fish are like kids and will eat their most favorite thing first, till it's gone, then their next favorite thing till that's gone and so on. Could be eloeda is way down their list of favorite foods.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Our 16" Koi does not eat Frogbit or Salvinia. It's too big to care about duckweed, too. All three floaters are on our tank with the Koi, which is not planted and has a gravel bed (that is all).

I have Cardinals and amano shrimp in my planted tank; hence, no threat to my scape.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Let me clarify:

You'll need some type of nitrate remover (plants) in the tank with 3 koi as they get bigger. That is why I suggested floaters.

On the other hand, you will not be able to scape that tank b/c the koi will tear everything up.


----------



## Josh n Rachel (May 17, 2015)

I have eight goldfish and koi in a 75 gallon tank. They have successfully eaten every plant I bought except "anubius", it is a very hardy plant and I planted them in mason jars so they couldn't get at the roots. I suggest the same for you, get some really thick hardy plants and put em in jars


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Koi get REALLY BIG. 
They will ultimately need 1000 gallons or more. 
They are very hungry for plants, and they grow fast. 

Ditto the other comments: Any plants will be short lived. 

Set up a planted sump for nitrogen removal. Emersed, floating plants. Leaves in the air, roots in the water will be the best N removal plants. Water Hyacinth, Water Lettuce and other large, fast plants are best. High light. (sunlight).


----------



## PurpleDingo (Mar 22, 2018)

Agreed about water lettuce, but I haven't tried water hyacinth. This post says koi will just eat them all. Is that true?


----------

